# fruits and such



## biohaZ (Jun 22, 2005)

i was wondering if it would be possible to feed your p fruits or vegatbles and if it would be good or bad for them.. just an idea


----------



## red&black (Feb 25, 2005)

i dunno about this but ive fed ny p's cucumber seeds when they were younger but now they woln't eat them. in the wild their diet contains seeds.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It wouldn't be bad for them, it would actually be good for them, and the vitamin c would really bring out their colors. Good luck on getting them to eat those foods though. I doubt they will accept them, but it is always worth a try and let us know how it goes.








~Taylor~


----------



## malicious1 (Jul 4, 2005)

piranha will eat anything.. you just have to train them to eat.


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I wonder if orange slices or raisins would be a good idea? They have a "meaty" consistancy. I wonder....


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

pyrokingbrand said:


> I wonder if orange slices or raisins would be a good idea? They have a "meaty" consistancy. I wonder....
> [snapback]1130568[/snapback]​


Let me know how the orange slices goes...That would be great to get them to eat stuff like that once in awhile.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I tried banana once, but it was not really a success: for some reason it really freaked out my Reds, so in the end I was stuck with a foul tank and a bunch of terrified Redbellies :laugh: Needless to say that was once and never again.
Cucumber was no success either: it did catch my Reds attention, but they didn't eat it...
But they do love algae pellets, so I use those to add some vegetable matter to their diet.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

pyrokingbrand said:


> I wonder if orange slices or raisins would be a good idea? They have a "meaty" consistancy. I wonder....
> [snapback]1130568[/snapback]​


If fruits and vegetables were slightly or fully dehydrated perhaps piranha would accept them easier. It's just a thought.
~Taylor~


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

I have often wondered this myself, I thought about throwing in a peanut when mine get a little bit older.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

sprtslvr785 said:


> I have often wondered this myself, I thought about throwing in a peanut when mine get a little bit older.
> [snapback]1131227[/snapback]​


I think that they would be more likely to eat leathery fruit than nuts. That is just my opinion though.
~Taylor~


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

i think i've read on this site about a piranha who's natural diet includes seeds


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

a hungry piranha will eating anything..if you wana add fruits to his diet..then the only way will be to gocertain amount of days not feeding him..then he will be forced to eat what you give him.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Theres nothing wrong with try fruits and veggies. They can see stuff like this in the wild, and the nutrition can only help.

As a side note. If you are going to try this, and even when you buy fruit and vegetables for yourself, BUY ORGANIC. Theres too much stuff in fruits and vegetables nowadays that isn't real good for us, or our piranha's.


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

good luck gettin you p's to eat veggies. that would be badass to see a pack of pygos rip apart a carrot. get that on a feeding video!


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

lmao but i tried. i tryed cherrys and i tryed banana. i tink they did eat a little banana not sure tho. not any cherry tho. i made a topic just like this a while back on one of these sites


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

PuffPiff said:


> i think i've read on this site about a piranha who's natural diet includes seeds
> [snapback]1131473[/snapback]​


p. denticulata. I used to have some.They ate some seeds from a birdseed mix for me.They also tear snails up.Cool fish, cant wait to move Im doing another dentic shoal


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

ha i said i tryed bananas before and thought it worked so i tryed it again put it in there and left it was gone lol


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

very interesting, the dentics really shoal?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

"qickshot said:


> ha i said i tryed bananas before and thought it worked so i tryed it again put it in there and left it was gone lol
> [snapback]1133347[/snapback]​


i lied lol i just found the banana this morning


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

PuffPiff said:


> very interesting, the dentics really shoal?
> [snapback]1133536[/snapback]​


I grew 3 from 1' to 4" in a 55 gallon and it seemed fine to me.

Great fish, many p keepers dont have interest in this fish, think its week or has a strnge diet, not true for me, they ate everything else pygos would, and seemed to grow as fast.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

lightning2004 said:


> a hungry piranha will eating anything..if you wana add fruits to his diet..then the only way will be to gocertain amount of days not feeding him..then he will be forced to eat what you give him.
> [snapback]1131980[/snapback]​


Yes, true. A hungry piranha will eat about everything, but I'm sure they would have to be pretty hunry. Therefore, it would probably only be logical for Serras, because by the time Pygos get hungry enough, they would have torn each other apart.... Probably depends on how leniant the Pygos are at accepting new food.



GlassblowRBPown said:


> good luck gettin you p's to eat veggies. that would be badass to see a pack of pygos rip apart a carrot. get that on a feeding video!
> [snapback]1132904[/snapback]​


That would be great. Have your friends gather around to watch the ever so fierce piranha kill something, and then you throw a carrot in there, only to see it be pulverized. Your tank would look like V8 Splash by the time you got done feeding them thier veggies.








~Taylor~


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

10 pygos vs. a cucumber. oh the carnage!!!!
maybe if you soaked it in fish, like fish pickels!


----------



## Whall Banner (Nov 25, 2004)

There was one guy on this site that fed his P's cooked carrot and potato.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

anyone had any luck feeding there red devil,oscar and convicts fruit? like dropping in grapes with the skin taken off and pieace of banana's? also if i wash them real good first will it help to remove some of the chemicals and stuff?


----------



## ICrazyChrisI (May 10, 2005)

PuffPiff said:


> i think i've read on this site about a piranha who's natural diet includes seeds
> [snapback]1131473[/snapback]​


Pacu?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

pyrokingbrand said:


> I wonder if orange slices or raisins would be a good idea? They have a "meaty" consistancy. I wonder....
> [snapback]1130568[/snapback]​


Anyone ever tried raisins? It could be a good addition to the diet, but I'd like to hear some experiences first...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

A visit at www.opefe.com will reply your answers.Frank has a great article on feeding seeds and fruits!!!

I have tried it with my reds 1,5 year ago for at least a month.They where fed with apple,dried banana and various other fruits and seeds.
I don't advise you to do that for a long time of period.Even in nature Reds are eating fruits and seeds only when all the other food supplies are gone.My reds after that period lost their red colour and became more yellow-goldish than they where before.Their colours where back to normal after normal diet with fish and shrimp.

***Vitamin C is NOT the main colour enchancement nutrient for the fish.Best results are after feeding your fish with food that is high in astaxanthine such as shrimp (with the entire sell).


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Since that article delt more with dry seeds and fruit...I'll mention this...I was thinking about feeding my piranha's fresh watermellon...Because its red...which kinda makes it look like meat...and its moist and would have a meaty feel to it...They might like it...I'm gonna try it soon...We'll see what happens.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

((( J2 ))) said:


> Since that article delt more with dry seeds and fruit...I'll mention this...I was thinking about feeding my piranha's fresh watermellon...Because its red...which kinda makes it look like meat...and its moist and would have a meaty feel to it...They might like it...I'm gonna try it soon...We'll see what happens.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think water melon contains shitloads of sugar (especially in the juices), and it would mess up your tank real bad. If you plan fruits, I'd go with dried ones (especially if your p's are conditioned to eat pellets it should be not that much of a problem).


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Since that article delt more with dry seeds and fruit...I'll mention this...I was thinking about feeding my piranha's fresh watermellon...Because its red...which kinda makes it look like meat...and its moist and would have a meaty feel to it...They might like it...I'm gonna try it soon...We'll see what happens.
> ...


I'm gonna have to agree with Jonas on that one. Good call!


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> ((( J2 ))) said:
> 
> 
> > Since that article delt more with dry seeds and fruit...I'll mention this...I was thinking about feeding my piranha's fresh watermellon...Because its red...which kinda makes it look like meat...and its moist and would have a meaty feel to it...They might like it...I'm gonna try it soon...We'll see what happens.
> ...


I didn't even think of that...good catch...guess I'll try vegetables instead...maybe cucumber slices.


----------

